# Tort and Turtle with wire harnesses



## Kuro (Jan 12, 2011)

found this surfing youtube


this guy rescued the tortoise and turtle from some horrible person who drilled holes through the shells of the 2 creatures and attached wire harnesses so they wouldn't run away


the guy who rescued them also has a couple vids of him trying to remove the wire harness for the tort


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOEKHQPe_LQ


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 12, 2011)

I think I saw this posted on here once...
I can't believe how stupid people can be!  Who would do that?!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 12, 2011)

Pathetic!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 12, 2011)

yes that has been posted before but it never hurts to repost, the person did it I believe because they wanted to be able to carry them.


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 13, 2011)

I saw that on youtube a few weeks ago. I love the puppy in it.


----------

